# Moderately Deep Water Diving anyone?



## captnick (Mar 27, 2009)

Anyone into diving at moderate depths, 90 to 130 ft? I use to be in the charter fishing business, and have many places, most that I would want to dive are in deeper than your average dive. I have not been able to dive much in the past few years, but have logged over 300 dives in the gulf since I was 13, now 30. I dont have a boat but would like to make connections with folks to try and get under this summer.


----------



## SCUBA Junkie (Oct 2, 2007)

My wife and I are avid divers, and our average is 90-110'. When my off days and good weather come at the same time, we will take our boat out and extras (help with gas) are always welcome. I try to post something a few days ahead if we have some room for a trip.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Here there is not much to dive in less than 80 feet of water. My average dive is 90-110 feet on every dive. I make regular dives to about 130 feet in the summer at certain locations. Stick around the forum and watch for those of us that post up that we need divers/spearos on our boats. I'll be getting out this summer pretty regularly hopefully.


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

where are you out of? i dive out of destin and most of our best stuff is 90+, still have some good reef in shallower to hit on the way back in. always looking forothersto dive with


----------



## captnick (Mar 27, 2009)

Sounds good fellas, I look forward to it


----------



## seanmclemore (Aug 20, 2008)

if you want to dive out of pensacola, keep an eye on the weather, if you see 1-2 feet, you can assume that i'm putting the boat in. send me a pm. like the fellas mentioned, most of our dives are between 100-130 fsw here. its not hard to fill the boat with a crew in the summers here. the only thing thats required on my boat is that each diver brings enough beer for anything that could happen. (i'm very supersticious. if you don't have enough beer to make it home if you break down...YOU ARE PROBABLY GOING TO BREAK DOWN):doh

:toast heres to a great summer guys...be safe


----------

